

Beware: The Stack Overflow King is bored - lucumo
http://authenticbattledamage.blogspot.com/2009/07/beware-king-is-bored.html

======
michael_dorfman
I think this analysis misses the mark. My opinion is that there is a serious
tension between some of StackOverflow's objectives (i.e., to have some
"Wikipedia-like" "wisdom of the crowds" effect cause answers to converge
towards the ideal) and the incentives they have put in place (which tend to
reward the first semi-correct answer over later, better answers). It will be
interesting to see if some form of appropriate tweakage can diminish the gap.

